# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Çfarë ju ngre më shumë nervat?

## Militik

Hem,secilit prej nesh dicka u ngre nervat shume.Mua personalisht me ngre nervat kokefortesia e nje njeriu qe nuk di asgje,gabon dhe nuk pranon gabimin.
Nuk duroj dot arrogancen dhe pergjigje te pamenduara.
Me ngrejne nervat sidomos fjalet "kush te pyeti" sidomos kur i thote nje idiot qe nuk ka se cfare te thote tjeter.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Bledari

Kur nuk me besojne dhe kur me quajne genjeshtar me ngrehen nervat ne kulm

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## AlbaneZ

Nenvleresimi i gjerave

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## vlonjatja_usa

Injoranca dhe mentaliteti i vonuar

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xlindax

Mua djemt shiptar qe jane ne itali. :Lulja3:  

mund te thuhet? apo do censurohet?

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## -x-

injoranca e nje te............ "zgjuari"

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Mua djemt shiptar qe jane ne itali. 
> 
> mund te thuhet? apo do censurohet?



Pulcina86 qe kur qenke Integruar kaq shume ti qe te ngrejne nervat djemte shqiptar?


Mua mi ngre nervat me shume Pse Vdiq Enver Hoxha edhe u hapen kufijte qe shkoi ne Itali kjo Pulcina86 edhe ben si Interesante.


Debile femer.Mbaj Italianet se do ju shofesh Hajrin.


P.s  Ju lutem moderatoreve mos ta fshijne Postimin.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xlindax

> Pulcina86 qe kur qenke Integruar kaq shume ti qe te ngrejne nervat djemte shqiptar?
> 
> 
> Mua mi ngre nervat me shume Pse Vdiq Enver Hoxha edhe u hapen kufijte qe shkoi ne Itali kjo Pulcina86 edhe ben si Interesante.
> 
> 
> Debile femer.Mbaj Italianet se do ju shofesh Hajrin.
> 
> 
> P.s  Ju lutem moderatoreve mos ta fshijne Postimin.



ja pra!!!...cfar po thosha??
Nuk eshte fai im qe ju jeni kaq perseprapthi!!

persa i perket ''debile femer''KUSH TE SHAN I SHARI KEM E DUAR THARI!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Jonela_vl

me acarojn njerzit e bezdisur,dhe ata qe me prishin gjumin e mengjesit se jam shum gjumashe

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## murik

Nervat mi ngrene me teper "intelektualet gjysem analfabete" qe perdorin fjale te huaja vend e pa vend,por edhe ata majmune qe imitojne keta gjysem analfabete.Shembuj ka plot edhe ne kete forum. :djall sarkastik:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Militik

Ata qe postojne 100 here rradhazi,dhe ata qe shesin p jevgu.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xhuliana

Ata qe shesin mend...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## FierAkja143

ca rosa (rosa, pata, pula se di ca dreqi jan) tek liqeni jasht dritares time qe bejn MENGJES PER MENGJES ne oren 7:30 zhurem dhe me prishin gjumin!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## [Perla]

Nervat ... Atehere kur njerezit bejne sikur nuk kuptojne cfare po them,vetem si e si ndoshta per te vene ne loje ose per te keputur nje batute qe askend nuk ben te qeshi...

----------


## maryp

> ja pra!!!...cfar po thosha??
> Nuk eshte fai im qe ju jeni kaq perseprapthi!!
> 
> persa i perket ''debile femer''KUSH TE SHAN I SHARI KEM E DUAR THARI!


eshte normale qe do te pergjigjen sepse po i fyen...nuk mund te fusesh te gjithe qunat shqiptare ne nje thes..nuk jane te gjithe njesoj

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## maryp

nuk duroj dot ata qe bejne me hile ne loje sepse do te bejne hile dhe ne jete dhe nuk duroj dot ata qe duhet te jene te paret ne gjithcka.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BaBa

kur humbas ne kazino me iken petlla fare  :perqeshje:  se ku vete  :ngerdheshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## SaS

kur nje femer edhe nje mashkull humbasin qellimin per te cilin kane lindur !!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## xfiles

> kur nje femer edhe nje mashkull humbasin qellimin per te cilin kane lindur !!!


SaS-ushi, pa na e shpjego pak, se nuk e kuptova  :buzeqeshje: .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## BlooD_VenoM

Kur une flas dhe te shohin sy te thone ehe ehe ehe thuaje edhe njehere se nuk e kuptova.Kur nje i paditur ben expertin.Kur me gjuajne me shpulle ne faqe gjeja qe urrej me shume ne jete te jeteve...

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------

